# Uneven nodes and topping help



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2021)

So my clones seem to be doing well but Ive noticed that unlike their seedling mothers, their nodes are uneven making the decision to top a little questionable for me. I topped their mothers at this height but it was easy to count up to the fifth node where I decided to top. Does this uneven node thing cause a problem? The internodes do seem to be getting a little closer as the plant gets taller, maybe I should wait a bit longer to top? These girls have to wait for their time in the tent while their moms finish up using it probably late January (my first grow from seeds) 



so they have a grow light to live under in my MBR until that time (that’s the plan anyway) my hopes it that they are almost ready to go to flower at that time but we shall see. Anyway top? Or wait to top? I could transplant them in their next container and maybe tie them down a little instead. Just not sure what to do and could use some advice if anyone out there has some for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

uneven nodes are a genetic trait , trainwreck comes to mine and so does genius , the precursor to c99 , both plants are viney and uneven , but that has nothing to do with their potency

i would let that good looking clone grow another 3-4 nodes and then think about topping it

good job on the clones


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

Clones came out nice SubGal


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Clones came out nice SubGal


Thank you


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> uneven nodes are a genetic trait , trainwreck comes to mine and so does genius , the precursor to c99 , both plants are viney and uneven , but that has nothing to do with their potency
> 
> i would let that good looking clone grow another 3-4 nodes and then think about topping it
> 
> good job on the clones


Ok, maybe the nodes will be closer by then. Thanks bigsur


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2021)

Havent any experience with Trainwreck.  I do Indicas and Indica dominate, so this advice through that lens. If I were going to top the plant, I (and many will disagree) would cut off that bottom stuff including the little side shoot and let it produce a few more leaf sets, Then cut it back.  For my purposes, I want squat bull like nain stalks and big branches for the main shoots.  This lets me accomplish this.

Waiting to cut lets the roots develope  better, then the cut will fatten the stem up.  Not sure how this translates to sativa strains... basically if there is a place you want to cut them, fine, I just let them develope a little further then cut them there...bettter roots, better thicker stalks to support colas.

Advanced Nutrients Tarantula, VooDoo and Pirana, combined with Bud Candy and Carboload to feed that root system. Veg stage explodes.


Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Havent any experience with Trainwreck.  I do Indicas and Indica dominate, so this advice through that lens. If I were going to top the plant, I (and many will disagree) would cut off that bottom stuff including the little side shoot and let it produce a few more leaf sets, Then cut it back.  For my purposes, I want squat bull like nain stalks and big branches for the main shoots.  This lets me accomplish this.
> 
> Waiting to cut lets the roots develope  better, then the cut will fatten the stem up.  Not sure how this translates to sativa strains... basically if there is a place you want to cut them, fine, I just let them develope a little further then cut them there...bettter roots, better thicker stalks to support colas.
> 
> ...


Thanx bubba. Mine are indica dominate too.  I think I will let it get a couple more nodes on them a little closer to each other then do just what you said and clean the bottom out and top them. I like low bushy plants too for my indoor environment and of course not taking up to much head room in my tent. My first grow is in the 4th week of flower now and I’m hoping their about done growing upwards as I only have about 12” from the lights.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> uneven nodes are a genetic trait , trainwreck comes to mine and so does genius , the precursor to c99 , both plants are viney and uneven , but that has nothing to do with their potency
> 
> i would let that good looking clone grow another 3-4 nodes and then think about topping it
> 
> good job on the clones


Funny that the mother plants I took the clones off of didn’t have this trait Of uneven nodes tho…


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Funny that the mother plants I took the clones off of didn’t have this trait Of uneven nodes tho…


 

well alrightttty then...

in that case , I predict your clone will outgrow this stage and will come around to even nodes.........eventually


----------

